# Anyone have Myron Mixons Pork Butt Marinade Recipe



## waytoodeep03 (Oct 17, 2013)

I read it in his book a while ago I remember vinegar and accent(msg) but not much else. Does anyone have it?


----------



## bkleinsmid (Oct 17, 2013)

He calls it "Hog Injection".......

4 qt apple juice

1 qt distilled white vinegar

5 lbs sugar

2 C salt

1 C  MSG

Hope this helps.....

Brad


----------



## smokinhusker (Oct 17, 2013)

I have heard the recipes in his book is different than what he teaches in his classes and also different than what he uses in comps. Don't know if there's any truth to that or not.

It would surprise me if someone posts it since it is in his published cookbook, but you never know.


----------



## bkleinsmid (Oct 17, 2013)

SmokinHusker said:


> I have heard the recipes in his book is different than what he teaches in his classes and also different than what he uses in comps. Don't know if there's any truth to that or not.
> 
> It would surprise me if someone posts it since it is in his published cookbook, but you never know.


No worries.......I got it off the internet.......


----------



## waytoodeep03 (Oct 18, 2013)

bkleinsmid said:


> He calls it "Hog Injection".......
> 
> 4 qt apple juice
> 
> ...


5 pounds of sugar? My goodness


----------



## chef jimmyj (Oct 18, 2013)

waytoodeep03 said:


> 5 pounds of sugar? My goodness


That sounds more like Pancake Syrup then an injection recipe...
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






...JJ


----------

